
Ask HN: Any lawyers/accountants I can speak with? - kidlogic
I am currently conducting some user-investigation for an idea that I currently have; the idea focuses on entity registration and compliance (areas that I have prior experience in).<p>I was wondering if I could speak with any lawyers&#x2F;accountants who would be willing to share their experiences.<p>Please let me know if this is possible - thanks!
======
brudgers
The way Patrick "patio11" Mackenzie validated his idea for Appointment
Reminder was to make a mockup, make appointments with the relevant demographic
at the professional's regular rate, and use that time to show the professional
the mockup.

[https://www.conversionaid.com/podcast/patrick-mckenzie-
kalzu...](https://www.conversionaid.com/podcast/patrick-mckenzie-kalzumeus/)

~~~
patio11
I walked in rather than making appointments, mostly out of a lack of planning
/ confidence in my ability to make things happen over the telephone.

~~~
brudgers
Thanks. Do you think that for your target market, being a walk-in was more
beneficial than appointments would have been?

As I was typing I sort of had a feeling that lawyers and hair salons have
different attitudes toward walk-ins. Partly because I was in a PT office with
the boy's ankle a couple of weeks ago when a fellow walked in and was trying
to pitch something about an app...it wasn't really clear what from fifteen
feet away (but I don't think it was clearer to the office manager) and the
person to talk to was a Physical Therapist and consequently booked solid. The
fellow didn't seem to be aware of HIPAA either and my instinct is it was at
least even money he was planning to outsource development...yellow legal pad
might have been a factor.

The office manager tried to direct the fellow toward thinking about HIPAA but
I don't think it registered. Anyway, the eaves dropping reminded me of your
story.

I'm curious if there is a better link than that interview to that particular
story.

------
CyberFonic
Have you tried going through the yellow pages and calling a couple of local
lawyers and accountants?

Another option would be to go to functions that they frequently put on and
chat to some relatively informally and if they show interest then make an
appointment to go indepth.

These are the two avenues I would try if I were in your situation. Or ... did
I miss something? I don't think many lawyers nor accountants would be reading
HN.

------
siegel
Happy to share my own experiences. I work with George Grellas (frequent poster
here) at Grellas Shah LLP. You can find my information on our firm website:
[http://grellas.com/david-siegel.html](http://grellas.com/david-siegel.html)

